# Field trip



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Some new pics from today, hope you like em.




































'


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics and Uno is so happy! I WANT SOME SUNSHINE......


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks!

Is it still cold in washington? maybe I should move back..lol
It was 80 degrees by 9 a.m already.. I'm really considering getting a cooling vest for Uno, he gets so overheated..poor fella.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Uno is sooooo handsome! Love the collar too. :wink:

Yes, the weather is still crap as usual in western WA. It's, like, 45 degrees!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. I can tell that he definitely lives a perfect life :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks 
Anias mommy-I found the collar at big lots for $3, gotta love bargain shopping .. 45 degrees? I'm seriously jelous, cannot stand this heat anymore. 

Danemama- Yes, I'm probably guilty of overindulging him a bit, but he's my first dog, so I have a good excuse:wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> Thanks
> Anias mommy-I found the collar at big lots for $3, gotta love bargain shopping .. 45 degrees? I'm seriously jelous, cannot stand this heat anymore.


You are the queen of bargin shopping! And I'm jealous of YOUR weather. We should swap houses like on that Camron Diaz/Kate Winslet movie! LOL!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous pics.! I can tell Uno is having a blast! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats a neat photo of him with his eyes shut, really really cute. He is a lovely dog, looks really fit and just plain enjoying life.
Where abouts do you live? 
I'm in Florida and both Mol (dog) and I nearly died this morning after going for a run, so we've decided its time to switch to swimming. Its kindof early in the season to be this hot and humid.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Great photos. Love the one where his ears are flying up! He is a really handsome guy!


----------

